# Autoelectrician in or near santander



## carol (Jan 22, 2017)

Does anyone know of anywhere to get some batteries checked out as they're not charging. They're the leisure batteries. Not mine btw. Thanks.


----------



## wanderlust51 (Jan 22, 2017)

carol said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere to get some batteries checked out as they're not charging. They're the leisure batteries. Not mine btw. Thanks.



Are they flat,or just not charging,because if they are full the regulator will not show a charge rate until they drop a little,might be a fuse also


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 22, 2017)

what van is it would help


----------



## Gee (Jan 22, 2017)

Had an electrical sensor breakdown in Santander last year. This guy was a godsend. Honest and very reasonable. Was so impressed I went back on the way up for a problem. Only him and his wife who runs the office. Lovely couple. Tell them Gordon the Scottish guy recommend him.
Vitali Motor

https://goo.gl/maps/8j5UbASKgE32


----------



## witzend (Jan 22, 2017)

Is the link working for others


----------



## carol (Jan 22, 2017)

No, the link isn't working


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's a link that might be worth a try; just zoom in to the region you want

Find garages nearby, in Spain


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 22, 2017)

witzend said:


> Is the link working for others



No!


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 22, 2017)

Try this:

Vitali Motor

Google Maps


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 10, 2017)

Gee said:


> Had an electrical sensor breakdown in Santander last year. This guy was a godsend. Honest and very reasonable. Was so impressed I went back on the way up for a problem. Only him and his wife who runs the office. Lovely couple. Tell them Gordon the Scottish guy recommend him.
> Vitali Motor
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/8j5UbASKgE32



I am at Vitali Motor now. Vitali and his wife Angela are being very helpful. 

Angela speaks some English but Vitali not ... Google Translate to the rescue.

Angela remembers you Gordon.  She says you're a great guy!

I have a ball joint that has failed on my Ducato. Parts ordered and will be here soon and Vitali will replace it immediately. 

140€ all in which seems pretty reasonable. 

See my post above for the correct link to find Vitali. Recommended if you should need help


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 10, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> what van is it would help


it's Carroll van


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 10, 2017)

Job done, back on the road. Good result


----------

